# Arenateam löschen



## Larmina (3. Juli 2008)

Hi ich hab schon ingame gefragt aber da da keine gescheite Antwort kam hab ich mir Gedacht ich frag mal hier:
Wie löscht man ein bestehendes Arenateam (Bin Leader also müsst es gehen)
Danke schonmal für die Antworten
Larmina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flathoof (3. Juli 2008)

/teamauflösen XvX

wobei die X für die Zahlen stehen also 2v2 3v3 5v5


----------



## wowhunter (3. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nur das man seine char net löschen kann wenn dieser leiter eines arena teams ist 
aber wie man das arena team löscht weiss ich nicht sry


----------



## Shadowmelter (3. Juli 2008)

www.google.de 

arenateam auflösen

ergebniss

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...07532&sid=3


----------



## Larmina (3. Juli 2008)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

